# Educate me on a Guild SC3 Paloma?



## Steinmetzify (Sep 11, 2015)

Buddy of mine just offered to kick me one for shipping. Needs a bridge and a pickup. 

Worth it? Completed sales of these are anywhere from $1200-$2k...Guild does them in limited runs when they get orders of 5 or more. Any experience?

Looks like this:



Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

According to the Guild site, it's a custom shop guitar....talked to a buddy that's a tech and he told me it's a proprietary bridge that would have to be special ordered. I don't know about the pickup either....some kind of Fishman piezo maybe. This is the guitar that Dominic Miller who plays for Sting uses for the nylon string stuff. I've always wanted a project like this.

Figured I'd either fix it and off it or give it to my daughter that plays acoustic stuff...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2015)

I haven't played this particular model, but Guild quality is really great, especially in that price range, custom shop or not.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice, thanks Max! Just wondering what it's going to cost me to get it playable...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2015)

Your best bet would be to contact Guild for a parts list. From there you should be able to see what needs to be ordered from Guild and what you can substitute.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 11, 2015)

Emailed and asked. Pretty stoked about this, hoping it works out and isn't too expensive to get up and running. Thanks mang.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 11, 2015)

Following. I'm a fan of Thinline acoustic models like this and have messed around with plenty (Godin Variax Nylon, Gibson Chet Atkins CE, Epiphone Chet Atkins CE, etc.)

In my opinion, Guild makes some of the best acoustics on the market, especially back in the 80s and 90s when you would see a lot of players using them. Some models back then were awesome. The higher dollar stuff and custom shop stuff is of really great quality like what Max said.

Surely the pickups and electronics would be an easy fix or swap. The bridge might not be, but I'm sure Guild could accommodate you.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 11, 2015)

Found a review last night; dude was kind enough to list some of the parts...the pickup is something called a Fishman Matrix Transducer Preamp...closest I can find on eBay is anywhere from $300-$350. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------

